# NEW ALDABRA HOUSE



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 4, 2012)

*I started building a third heat/shade barn for our aldabras last week as the dynamics have changed when we got our new male, Alpha. Well just got the word that we might be geting two additional adult females from another zoo up north. Maybe it is time to just have a 20x40 building put up with central heating and air, lol!*


----------



## NudistApple (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, you got that up quick! I feel like it was just yesterday that you were thinking you'd need a new barn.


----------



## acrantophis (Jun 4, 2012)

I love your pics! It's funny. I, unfortunately have worried about some one stealing my 35lb sulcata. Not something you ever have to worry about


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 5, 2012)

acrantophis said:


> I love your pics! It's funny. I, unfortunately have worried about some one stealing my 35lb sulcata. Not something you ever have to worry about



 *Thank you, theft is always a concern. It would be a little challenging with some of the bigger ones! lol!*


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 5, 2012)

I think the 20X40 building may be easier if you decide to increase your herd anymore.


----------



## wellington (Jun 5, 2012)

That's great news. Quick work on the barn. I vote for the giant barn, with air, heating, a baby nursery and a kitchen and sitting/viewing room. You could do all of it in one big barn Why do zoos get rid of them? I always thought, unless they were trading them for another animal, loaning them out for breeding purposes or getting rid of the species of animal from their program altogether, zoo animals lived out their life at the zoo. I never new they got rid of them to the general public. I always thought they were against zoo species being owned as pets. Amazed me that some members have babies from zoos. Interesting.


----------



## vanillapooh1979 (Jun 5, 2012)

Neat! Want to come help me build an outdoor enclosure?


----------



## Candy (Jun 5, 2012)

Very Nice.


----------

